# Long Island Firewood



## Grimlock13 (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone have any luck with a good firewood supplier on Long Island?  First year dealt with one so far that I'm so , so with. Looking for someone to do business with for years to come. Hopefully someone will have a great recommendation.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 15, 2014)

Looking for a Christmas miracle!


----------



## Grimlock13 (Dec 15, 2014)

gzecc said:


> Looking for a Christmas miracle!



Not at all , just someone reputable to deal with for years to come.


----------



## Hunker Down (Dec 15, 2014)

My first year as well and have not had much luck. . 3 suppliers, all claimed 2 year seasoned. 90 % hardwood, all short loads and majority over 22% moisture. Having a tough go of it thus far. Let me know how it works out


----------



## Grimlock13 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hunker Down said:


> My first year as well and have not had much luck. . 3 suppliers, all claimed 2 year seasoned. 90 % hardwood, all short loads and majority over 22% moisture. Having a tough go of it thus far. Let me know how it works out




I bought 2 cords from Dunrite as alot of people have recommended them. Will not use them again, alot of wet , crazy sized pieces, also short about 1/4 cord. Hoping to find someone for future deliveries as I have next year in mind already. Who have you used? I heard some good things about a supplier put of Brightwaters.


----------



## tinman1 (Dec 15, 2014)

He sells semi seasoned.& it is. Buy in April , May & your good to go.  (631)335-4058 Dave.


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 15, 2014)

Gzecc is being glib because he's heard it all before. This is a recurring theme around this time of year. Prospective buyers looking for a good supplier and those that already bought telling their story that almost always ends the same way, all over the wood burning world. Had wood delivered, guy swore it was seasoned 2 yrs. He dropped the load and it was short of a cord and wet.

Fact is very, very few people that deal in wood provide wood seasoned well enough for modern stoves. Really it makes sense. Who is going to split wood then carefully stack it so it can dry, then sit on it to for 2-3 yrs before delivering to your house for $175 a cord? If that sounds like a good business plan you haven't ever split and stacked a cord of wood.

Most split the wood when they have down time from their normal work and throw it in a pile, selling it off as they can. If it's been split for 6 mo I'd say your lucky. It's still a great deal as far as I'm concerned as I could make a lot more than that in the time it takes me to collect, cut, split and stack a cord of wood. It's just that I enjoy doing it enough to do it and the best way to make sure you have what you need is to do it yourself. If you don't want to do that then buy what you need at least a year if not 2 before you need it.

I hope you get lucky and you might, it happens but I for one don't have a consistently reliable source for you. Dixie may chime in as she has someone she recommends though I have not used her guy. If your stuck for this year you may be better off trying to buy from a neighbor. I see stacks all over that will never be used especially since Irene and Sandy came through.


----------



## infinitymike (Dec 15, 2014)

The REAL problem with BIG suppliers is they have big equipment that cuts the log into a round, then splits it and sends the splits up a conveyor belt to the top of a 40 foot high mountain of splits. 
I don't care what anybody says, the splits inside that pile will take forever to dry out.
The never see sun or wind and all the rain just settles down in there.
Then they load a truck with a payloader or skid steer and assume they gave you enough based on the bucket size.
Even though the pile has been there for years, your just getting the most recent splits off the sides that have rolled down from the top.
Or if they actually do get deeper into the pile, your just getting the splits that have been buried alive.
Either way it sucks.

The main reason I got into wood burning was to be in control of my fuel supply.
I get all my logs for free and split everything my self.
I have a couple of tree service guys for friends who will give me either log length or rounds.
I have even stopped a few trucks that were headed for the dumps and the dropped it in my driveway.

If you can't split yourself, the next best thing would be to buy a 2 or 3 year supply and then each spring order what you burned that winter.

If you can handle 24" long splits, I will sell you a few cord to get you through the season.


----------



## JayD (Dec 15, 2014)

If I lived in Long Island, I'd be burning coal???  out of a new Reading Swatara CS85 stove. Lots of coal dealers must be 20+ when I goggled them??????????


----------



## Craig S. (Dec 16, 2014)

When I was low last year, I had luck with an older guy named Jim in Huntington Station.   Saw a lot of posts on craigslist from him last year, nothing this year.  Might be worth a call : 631 549 0369


----------



## Grimlock13 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the assistance. I'm doing decently with what I got this year. I've heard of Jim but couldnt find contact info anywhere, will give him a shot. Tinman thanks for the number will give him a shot in the spring. 

 I have found some wood for next year already, actually found a tree company splitting logs for free loaded up on a whole bunch.


----------



## seabert (Dec 17, 2014)

Grimlock13 said:


> Anyone have any luck with a good firewood supplier on Long Island?  First year dealt with one so far that I'm so , so with. Looking for someone to do business with for years to come. Hopefully someone will have a great recommendation.


I have not found anyone here selling as advertised. So... I now just scrounge free wood anytime I see a tree service truck. I toss the guys $20 and they usually will load my pickup with nice rounds cut to length. Of course I have to split and stack but now I have an amazing supply of wood and the price was right.
In addition, I always stock up on Envi blocks so I have a really versatile fuel supply


----------



## Craig S. (Dec 19, 2014)

I had wood delivered from Prianti Farms before I had the stove and was just using the fireplace.  Didn't get shorted, but the wood they delivered was wet.  They were quick to make good on it and bring me some additional 'dry' wood from their indoor facility.  They are fairly expensive though.  If all else fails, Envi blocks are good to have on hand, but act early, the LI guy who sells them tends to run out early.


----------



## infinitymike (Dec 19, 2014)

You could also try Harned Mill on Harned Road in Commack, south of Vets hwy parallel to the Sagtikos Pkwy


----------



## Craig S. (Dec 23, 2014)

Guy in Northport sells full cord of "unseasoned" red oak for $75, picked up.


----------



## Rickb (Dec 23, 2014)

Thats a great price!


----------



## infinitymike (Dec 24, 2014)

Craig S. said:


> Guy in Northport sells full cord of "unseasoned" red oak for $75, picked up.



WOW, I live in Northport, got a phone number? For that price I might never split again.


----------



## shoot-straight (Dec 24, 2014)

Seasoned is a word that should be removed from the English language..... I think finding dry firewood in the middle of the heating season is like winning powerball. No. The odds are better with powerball. 

Gotta go with bricks or kiln dried I'm afraid.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 24, 2014)

shoot-straight said:


> Seasoned is a word that should be removed from the English language....



Been saying that for years. It is a word with no definition. Kind of like "New and improved.".


----------



## Craig S. (Dec 25, 2014)

infinitymike said:


> WOW, I live in Northport, got a phone number? For that price I might never split again.



466.1806


----------



## gzecc (Dec 26, 2014)

infinitymike said:


> WOW, I live in Northport, got a phone number? For that price I might never split again.


 
Probably 75 for a pick up load.


----------



## infinitymike (Dec 28, 2014)

gzecc said:


> Probably 75 for a pick up load.




Thats still not bad, since we are in the same town.
If he can load it with a skid steer.
I can bring my dump trailer that can hold 3 cord, easy.
And then just dump it at my house.


----------



## Craig S. (Dec 29, 2014)

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Wood Hunter (Dec 29, 2014)

Newbie to the website here.  Just joined when trying to find some opinions on envi blocks.  I normally scrounge myself looking on craigslist and parks.  Got a new hip last year which limited my collecting ability so I had to buy wood for the first time in 30 years of burning.  Bought from a craigslist Northport guy (not the one mentioned above) first cord was 2.5 face cords the second delivery was only 2 face cords.  I'm done with buying from these guys. Thinking of using some envi blocks with the "seasoned" wood I bought.


----------



## infinitymike (Dec 29, 2014)

Wood Hunter said:


> Newbie to the website here.  Just joined when trying to find some opinions on envi blocks.  I normally scrounge myself looking on craigslist and parks.  Got a new hip last year which limited my collecting ability so I had to buy wood for the first time in 30 years of burning.  Bought from a craigslist Northport guy (not the one mentioned above) first cord was 2.5 face cords the second delivery was only 2 face cords.  I'm done with buying from these guys. Thinking of using some envi blocks with the "seasoned" wood I bought.




Sorry to hear that. But hey, welcome to the Hearth. 

I only started heating with wood 3 winter's ago. I bought 2 cord, delivered and stacked in my yard, when I first bought the gasifier. And never bought another split since. I have burned about 16 cord over the  past 2 winter's and still have 24 cord c/s/s. 
But for 75 a split cord, I may consider it.
BUT I did speak to the guy today and he was very friendly, but as of today he wants $100 a cord for unseasoned red oak and $50 a cord for unseasoned white pine. I don't mind burning white pine in a gasifier, but I would need at least 2 if not 3 times the amount of pine compared to oak. 

So for now, I will just wait till one of my tree service connections have some log length for me.


----------



## Craig S. (Dec 29, 2014)

I was short last year and mixed envi blocks with wood.  Nice long (8hr+) hot burns.  Couple of Li sellers of envi advertise on craigslist.  $350/ton delivered.


----------



## tinman1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Craig S. said:


> I was short last year and mixed envi blocks with wood.  Nice long (8hr+) hot burns.  Couple of Li sellers of envi advertise on craigslist.  $350/ton delivered.


Do you have a phone number ? I can't find envi blocks to buy on LI


----------



## Craig S. (Dec 30, 2014)

tinman1 said:


> Do you have a phone number ? I can't find envi blocks to buy on LI



I bought mine @ 
http://thelogsplitter.com/enviblocks.htm 

Also saw this post on craigslist today:
http://longisland.craigslist.org/hsh/4825106162.html


----------



## Bcurley (Jan 9, 2015)

Did anybody have any luck calling Jim from Huntington?  Is he still selling wood?


----------



## drewsome (Jan 9, 2015)

It's very, very tough to find a reputable firewood dealer on LI.  Expecting seasoned wood is a pipe dream.  Been there, done that.  

Best you can do is hope that the dealer also doesn't short you on the quantity.  Tell him that you only will accept hardwood, and that a cord is 4x4x8 and you expect to get what you paid for.  Then, get it delivered in early spring and season it yourself.  That's the only way.

BTW, I've purchased a few envi-blocks from thelogsplitter.  I was near his home in Massapequa and he sold me a few, just so I could try them.  Not a bad product.  Guy seemed nice enough.


----------



## Dix (Jan 10, 2015)

Just saw this thread.

Any one out near me, if you need firewood to fill in the end of this season, hit me up. I'll give you a phone #.

If you want to get ahead as in year wise, hit me up.

I know a few guys, but I won't post their phone #'s on the net.


----------



## Bcurley (Jan 10, 2015)

Dixie....always doing good by us Long Island guys.  I have been hoarding and getting ahead for next year.  Your hook ups have been great.


----------



## NYCPrincess (Jan 24, 2015)

This is also my first  year with a wood stove. Went through first cord by  mid December (delivered by neighborhood guy).  when I called for second cord, he admitted it was recently split. Called another neighborhood guy, he admitted nothing. Instead, he delivered short and oh so wet.  it was so much work: forever to light, burn time like 2 hours, painful. I've been calling the logsplitter since early December. He gets deliveries but runs out before getting to me. We finally rented a cargo van (less than $50 all in) and drove to CT pellet in torrington and picked up a ton Of Envi 8 blocks. I'll throw a few in there and mix it up with the wet cord wood. Works like a charm. This should get me through this season, I hope. Now I know to plan in advance.


----------



## Dix (Jan 24, 2015)

Sistah, ya gotta get ahead.

No small job where you are.

My hats off to you, if you can get it done !!

Cowgirl up


----------



## tinman1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Sistah, ya gotta get ahead.
> 
> No small job where you are.
> 
> ...


I agree ,getting ahead is the only true way of having seasoned wood.  Im now 1-1/2 year ahead. In the spring time I will make room for another cord.Im always looking on craigslist & have the word out  with friends about trees that came down or are getting cut down.


----------



## Grimlock13 (Feb 2, 2015)

So with all these posts still seems there is no good source for cords of wood. I'm just looking for someone honest in the spring that will give me a solid cord, plain and simple.


----------



## Lettherebefire (Apr 19, 2015)

I am in Nassau county and willing to drive 30-40 min to buy firewoods.  What's my best option in buying 1/2 cord?  I can season it (ready this winter).  Any help is appreciated. 

Thx


----------



## Oldman47 (Apr 19, 2015)

Doing the Dixie eyed shuffle posted 

"Any one out near me, if you need firewood to fill in the end of this season, hit me up. I'll give you a phone #.

If you want to get ahead as in year wise, hit me up.

I know a few guys, but I won't post their phone #'s on the net."

It sounds ot me like an offer of a good contact. Why not take the plunge and ask for that number?


----------



## Dix (Apr 19, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> Doing the Dixie eyed shuffle posted
> 
> "Any one out near me, if you need firewood to fill in the end of this season, hit me up. I'll give you a phone #.
> 
> ...



We had this convo (Lettherebefire & I ) in a PM ... I'm more than an hour away. No way my guys are going there. I suggested he post for some one closer.

This time, I cannot help. Wish I could, but it's not feasible. 

This Island is bigger than most people think it is.


----------



## Lettherebefire (Apr 20, 2015)

Craig S. said:


> When I was low last year, I had luck with an older guy named Jim in Huntington Station.   Saw a lot of posts on craigslist from him last year, nothing this year.  Might be worth a call : 631 549 0369



Anyone talked to Jim in Huntington recently?  Is he still in business?


----------



## Grimlock13 (Apr 30, 2015)

Anyone know where I can 2 cords in May? Not looking to burn now , just looking to get a heads up on next year.


----------



## Dix (Apr 30, 2015)

Can you pick it up?


----------



## Grimlock13 (Apr 30, 2015)

Sadly no.


----------



## Dix (Apr 30, 2015)

Sending PM .


----------



## Hickorynut (May 1, 2015)

There is a guy on the arboristsite forum that is a arborist on Long Island that sells firewood. He goes by tomtrees.  He sells at least 100 cords a year and has a tree service called Old Country Tree Service.  He has a nice several year pic thread in the off topic forum.  Seems like a nice reputable guy, maybe check him out......


----------



## lindyhistory (Aug 13, 2015)

Has anyone ever used EZ Big Stack from Port Jefferson?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Dix (Aug 15, 2015)

lindyhistory said:


> Has anyone ever used EZ Big Stack from Port Jefferson?
> Thanks,
> Chris



Haven't heard of them.


----------

